# Thoughts on Fluval shrimp stratum?



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a bag a while back at King Eds decided to set up my Fluval Edge for future CRS its been cycling now for a week. I have always used ADA now I regret after reading all the negative reviews about Fluval and its half life on lowering PH and breaking down. I am kind of regretting it  . I am thinking of draining and starting over with ADA. I dont feel like driving to Richmond this week end and buying some. Does anyone know if King Eds sells ADA or where local (New West area) has it? and what are your thoughts on the Fluval?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it. I now sell ads amazona . North Burnaby. I have 4 bags . I used two and so far...I like it. I added water..used a hot magnum over the day and water is crystal clear.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi April can you pm me price for Ada? I might just pop over and grab some I think I should have stuck with Ada


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Decided not to take a chance on the Flval substrate for CRS...transfered the substrate to a cube I got from Anthony and visited April for a couple of bags of ADA. Did the swap and some Aquascaping and it has been cycling since Saturday. I find the Lighting in the Edge very poor. I will add an additional submersible LED bar that attaches to the top. Nothing is in the Cube its just cycling for now.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

THe Fulval Shrimp substrate was great for RCS , never tried for CRS, but the problem with ADA is PH ,if you need high PH you have to keep fighting ,the ADA brings PH level about 5ish.


----------

